
Linked Data: OCLC Awarded Grant to Developed "Entity Management Infrastructure" - infodocket
https://www.oclc.org/en/news/releases/2020/20200109-oclc-awarded-mellon-grant-linked-data-management-infrastructure.html
======
g82918
This research direction reminds me of "Resource Description Framework" and
Baloo and others.

